# My Boyfriend Thinks He's Mr. Cool T shirt



## ceri2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a website / store that stocks this tee?

I found it when i was in the US in bloomingdales but they didnt have my size! I will try and find a pic to upload!!

I think its by junk food / little miss etc


----------



## Jinx (Feb 15, 2008)

This one?

Boyfriend Think He Mr Cool Junior Shirt, Junk Food - SHOP.COM

I just entered "my boyfriend thinks he mr. cool" into a search engine a several results popped up, so if this isn't the one then apparently there's lot's of other options!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks Jinx. Ceri, you'll have to post a picture of you wearing it if you buy it


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 16, 2008)

its got the same design on but was short sleeved. it was either white or grey, i think i'll google again, will post a pic if i get hold of it!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh lord I need that shirt, lol. I know that those alloy/delia's catalogs carry junkfood shirts, and think I even saw a couple in Goody's once. Like the vintage ones that say "Dr Pepper" and stuff like that on them.


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah, i saw one in the delia's store. if you have one near u they might carry them.


----------



## mnmzissweet14 (Feb 16, 2008)

hey im wearing the shirt right now. my boyfriends little sister got it for me at delia's.

Originally Posted by *ceri-with-a-c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know of a website / store that stocks this tee?I found it when i was in the US in bloomingdales but they didnt have my size! I will try and find a pic to upload!!

I think its by junk food / little miss etc


----------

